# ATI Mosin Nagant M91/30 Rifle 762X54R 28.7" w/kit  $79.99



## Headshot (Nov 18, 2011)

I picked up 2 of these yesterday as they are right up the road from me (19 mi.) and they are all in great shape.  $79.99, can't beat it and it has all the accessories with it including bayonet, sling, cleaning kit and tools, ammo pouches etc.  They are one of my retailers so back them up if you can, if you place an order ask them if they carry FrogLube .  I was told they have 2000 in stock but will most likely be out by the Sunday.  I've seen people come in and get these 10 at time when they do this.  Here's the link http://www.kygunco.com/products2.cfm/id/51889/name/ati-mosin-nagant-m9130-rifle-762x54r-28.7


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 18, 2011)

Dang,  that is a good deal.   Generally they are really good shooters.


----------



## AWP (Nov 18, 2011)

I wonder how many more guns my wife will allow...only one way to find out.


----------



## ben (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey, this place is right down the road from me! Keenes depot.


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 24, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I wonder how many more guns my wife will allow...only one way to find out.


 
Secret is to have a herd.    One never notices the addition of one to a herd.    Works for me.  :)


----------



## pardus (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't like the bolt or the recoil on these rifles but they are great rifles.

I want to get the Finnish version (M28)

A little of what this old rifle can do...


----------



## KBar666 (Nov 26, 2011)

I've actually been looking for the "Sniper" if thats what you wanna call it, similar to the one in the video. where you can actually mount the scope cause it has the turned down bolt.


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 26, 2011)

pardus said:


> I don't like the bolt or the recoil on these rifles but they are great rifles.
> 
> I want to get the Finnish version (M28)
> 
> A little of what this old rifle can do...


 


Gonna make you jealous............. and if you ever get out this way, you can shoot it.

Finnish sniper, original PU scope, maybe a arsenal build.







The Fins do a beautiful job on the Mosins.

I also have a Ruskie Mosin sniper too


----------



## pardus (Nov 26, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> Gonna make you jealous............. and if you ever get out this way, you can shoot it.
> 
> Finnish sniper, original PU scope, maybe a arsenal build.
> 
> ...


 
Oh man, that is beautiful.
I would love to come out and try her out!

I would probably chain myself to your gun room and refuse to leave when I got to your place lol


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been working on my mosin.  Bought the ATI stock and realized that it's going to take a lot of work to float the barrel...went back to my wooden stock, sanded it down a little...bam...floated barrell.  Still need to get the new bolt handle and some glass.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 21, 2012)

JustAnotherJ said:


> I've been working on my mosin. Bought the ATI stock and realized that it's going to take a lot of work to float the barrel...went back to my wooden stock, sanded it down a little...bam...floated barrell. Still need to get the new bolt handle and some glass.


Let me know when you find the new bolt handle to see if we can get a better deal buying 2 of them.  How much did you have to take the stock down to get a proper float?


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Headshot said:


> Let me know when you find the new bolt handle to see if we can get a better deal buying 2 of them. How much did you have to take the stock down to get a proper float?


i've heard good reviews about http://www.rocksolidind.com/mosin-nagant.html and their refinished bolts, or you mail them yours and they cut and tig weld on a bent bolt for you.

As far as sanding goes...i hand sanded till my fingers blistered up, then took an old 12 ga bore brush and a drill (because some faggot stole my dremel set out of my garage) and ran that through till i was able to slide a piece of paper up and down the barrel, then a little more sanding to finish it off. Main thing is not to sand the ledges of the handguard area.

Good stuff here too http://www.rocksolidind.com/media/wysiwyg/home/Mosin Nagant Tips & Tricks.pdf


----------

